# First Response Negative, Clear Blue Digital Positive



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all

It's my OTD today (14 days after a two day embryo transfer). I did two tests first thing this morning and the First Response was negative, but the Clear Blue Digital was positive. I then repeated the tests and got the same results.

Has anyone had different results on OTD with different brands? I've heard of this happening often if testing before OTD, but never actually on OTD.

Amy x


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi yes I did, I got negative with one brand all the way up to blood test date and a few dats beyond but was getting a positive with clear blue the whole time! I had triplets!!


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Amy,
Congratulations on your BFP. 
it is highly unusual to get a BFN on a FR then BFP on a CB, if testing at the same time. FR are normally very accurate and the ones most people use for early testing. It is usually the other way round as CB aren't quite as sensitive to HCG.
Cheaper less known tests are not as reliable
Cozy


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

if i was u  hun id test again with the clearblue non digital. i tested yesterday really early my otd aint till wed but i got a very very faint line on both tests which was boots own brand, u can just about see it. than i found a site that tells off what tests pick the earlest up and i found that clearblue is one of the best  measures 25mul where first  response, well as all boots tests measure at 50mul so it might be the first response that is not showing up still   this is the case hun good luk xxx


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Hope, Cozy and Alison

Thanks very much for your responses. Sounds like maybe there's Stijl some hope. I'm going to head to the shops and buy a few different brands and types.

I'm going to try to wait until tomorrow to re-test, but I'm not sure I'll manage to wait that long!

Thanks again x x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Amy,
I've always done First Response 1st, then Clearblue digital, as I like to see the words "Pregnant" though it's gutting when you see "not pregnant". They have always worked well for me. My last cycle I got a BFP 8dp5dt with FR and 9dp with CB digital. I've got my bucket load ready for my FET in Sept.... I always test early, I'm too impatient to wait   
I hope your other tests bring some good news
Cozy


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

amy good luck hun hope u get the rersults u deserve keep us posted   I dont know why but my clinic have strict instructions clearblue (non digital) 

take care xxsending u some baby dust ur way   x


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

I've just been and spent about £40 on tests!!! I'll do the Clear Blue non-digital one tomorrow and let you know how I get on. Thanks for the best wishes x x


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Good luck, let us know xxx


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

aww good luck   its a   sending u lots of   xx


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just been reading this post, waiting with anticpated breath for you amy


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Just read your post, fingers toes and my kitties paws crossed for your BFP! xxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

C'mon Amy.... the suspense is killing us.....   
Hope it's good news    
Cozy


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any news -


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

*Amy* Hope it has all gone well  Let us know xx


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

Just noticed your post. I had exactly the same experience. 2days before test date I got a BFP on a clearblue digital, negative on first response. On test date it remained the same so I went to hospital and they tested - positive. 

Good luck
H


----------



## SWEET73 (Mar 12, 2011)

Morning Girls!!  

Tested again had to double check!! lol!! still a BFP!!  using clear blue digital on special the now at tesco's, first time I tested on day 8 post ET I got a BFN tested with first reponse tested again on day 10 post ET BFP! it said 1-2 weeks (3-4) weeks pregnant on day 12 post ET this time it says pregnant 2-3 (4-5) weeks pregnant!! dont know if it is because I had 2 embryo's put back the amount of hCG increases??  Also I only have 3 perssaries left one for tonight the 2 for tomorrow I use then at 6am then 6pm apt on Thursday is at 9am do you think this will matter if I dont use a pessary at 6am thursday

     

HOPE YOU ALL GET THE BFP!! IT IS A LONG 2 WEEKS!!!


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet,
Congratulations on your BFP    

As you are now pregnant you will need to continue your pessaries, poss up to 12 weeks, though it depends on your clinic and your circs. Have you been told how long you need to take them for? You may need to get some more

Cozy


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Amy,
how are things with you?   
Cozy


----------



## SWEET73 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Cozy!!! 

I will have to call them today to get more pessaries.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEXT TREATMENT FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sweet,

Congratulations.  I just wanted to add that not all clinic's give you pessaries until 12 weeks. I was at Oxford and they only give them until OTD and not beyond that.

Good luck.
x


----------

